# Floating Hemianthus callitrichoides



## chuukus (Jun 17, 2008)

You can try to plant it deep so deep that the leaves are just about burried that is if you plant it stem by stem. If you wanna try planting the whole mat depending how big it is I would push the matt tight to the substrate and just cover it with sand. The leaves will grow up through the sand. It could take a few weeks for the roots to take hold.


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

I am going to re-scape this tank in a week or so. What if, while the tank is empy, I
simply scatter the mat over the sand and then sprinkle sand over it until it is covered?
Or will I just end up with a thin layer of rotting HC?


----------



## chuukus (Jun 17, 2008)

houstonhobby said:


> I am going to re-scape this tank in a week or so. What if, while the tank is empy, I
> simply scatter the mat over the sand and then sprinkle sand over it until it is covered?
> Or will I just end up with a thin layer of rotting HC?


I say go for it if your tank has the right conditions to grow HC it will take off nicely. Its gonna take a few weeks to root good and start growing. Dont give up learn as you grow.


----------



## pthalobluebetta (Jul 24, 2008)

If you plan to keep the tank empty for a while, emmersion seems to be a really good method for growing HC, worked for me!
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t.../74347-30g-new-residents-new-plants-full.html


----------

